# Trivia 3/23



## luckytrim (Mar 23, 2019)

trivia 3/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Attempting suicide is a criminal offense in Nigeria, under  Section 327 of
the Criminal Code Act, and carries a penalty of up to one year  in prison.

1. Five countries in northern Africa border the Mediterranean  Sea; 
Name them ...
2. What sort of nut is used in the production of NUTELLA  ?
3. Which state has the second highest percentage of Native  Americans after
Alaska ?
  a. - New Mexico
  b. - Arizona
  c. - Montana
  d. -Oklahoma
4. If I travel due west from Honolulu, in which country would  I make
Landfall ?
  a. - Japan
  b. - Taiwan
  c. - China
  d. - Philippines
5. Melanie Griffith starred in this 1984 movie called '_______  Double.'
6. I have been in my current job for a year now and am about  to have my 
performance review. I have been told that I am going to be  assessed on my 
KPIs. What are they?
7. According to classical scholars, what was unusual about  Alexander the 
Great's eyes ?
8. What year saw the closing of Alcatraz Federal Penitentiary  ?
(Bonus; What year did it open ?)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Polar Bears are the largest Land Mammal in the  Arctic.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt
2. Hazelnuts
3. - a
4. - c
5. Body
6.  Key Performance Indicators
7. One Brown, One Blue
8. 1963 (1934)

CRAP !!
Polar Bears are listed as a 'Marine Mammal', along with seals,  whales
dolphins, manatees, etc.
Polar Bears are the only bear species to be considered marine  mammals. In
fact the Latin name for Polar Bear, Ursus maritimus, means  maritime bear.
This is because they depend mostly on the ocean for their food  and habitat.

Oh, BTW, the largest land mammal in the Arctic is the Musk  Ox.


----------

